# Choeradodis stalii - Peruvian Shield Mantis



## mantisdeperu

Hi. I introduce you to my best peruvian mantids, _Choeradodis stalii_. I have 20 nymphs L3 and one ooth ready to hatch.

Enjoy these pics


----------



## joossa

Cute little things, aren't they?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Christian, Beautiful pic's &amp; mantis! Thanks for sharing, I'll have to try this species some time.


----------



## OGIGA

That's pretty cool-looking.


----------



## khabirun

beautiful


----------



## hibiscusmile

Very nice species, what color are they as adults?

(edited) I just went to terra t. and looked it up, they are still green but the bottom is a bit yellow from their pictures, this is a really neat looking species Christian!


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

Almost miss out this nice species.

very very pretty little guy!


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi, here more pics:

[SIZE=14pt]A couple of adults Choeradodis stalii:[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Choeradodis stalii female:[/SIZE]






[SIZE=14pt]Choeradodis stalii male:[/SIZE]


----------



## bugzilla

They are stunning :wub:


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil

Stunning indeed!


----------



## Stuart89

wow that mantis is amazing, a sheild like that at L3!


----------



## spawn

That is a gorgeous mantis, Christian. Did you get my PM?


----------



## Christian

It would be good to know if this is a highland or a lowland stock. The last ones we tried to breed (the ones posted at terra-typica) were from a highland stock (about 2000 m) and turned out to be very difficult, needing special requirements. So my question is: where were these ones found?


----------



## Gurd

Nice shield at 3rd instar :blink:


----------



## obregon562

No way! I've always loved this species since i first saw it way back when i first got into the hobby! Cool! I cant wait until they become more mainstream! PLease keep me on your mind if/when they reproduce!  Gorgeous sheilds at L3 too! They are like steroid-injected rhombodera's!

Yes, what are their conditions? Are they agressive? :lol:


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi. There is one female Choeradodis stalii. I will sell nymphs very soon.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Wow, one of my most wanted


----------



## mantidsandgeckos

IT LOOKS HUGE!!!


----------



## matt020593

OHH MY GOD, that thing is a beast!

How different do males look to females?


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi, here one pic about differences between males and females.


----------



## cesare

video choeradodis...


----------



## Christian

The videos show another species, _Choeradodis columbica_. Never saw one of those alive. Nice.


----------



## obregon562

amazing, amazing genera. i love it!

Hows the breeding coming along? hopefully good!


----------



## macro junkie

stunning


----------



## idolomantis

me want!


----------



## mantisdeperu

Hi guys. This mantids species is _Choeradodis strumaria_. Video shows the same mantids because cesare is my friend here in Perú and he takes pics and makes this video.


----------



## Christian

As I said before, the video shows _Ch. columbica_. Like _Ch. strumaria_, _Ch. columbica_ lacks a black patch on the inner side of the forefemur. However, _Ch. strumaria_ has a differently shaped pronotum, 5 outer femoral spines, and does not occur in Peru. _Ch. columbica_ can be recognized by a pronotum more similar to _Ch. rhombicollis_ in the female, 4 outer femoral spines, and by the black points at the base of the large inner spines of the forefemora. It occurs in Ecuador, Peru and Colombia and fits best the specimen featured in the two videos.


----------



## francisco

Christian said:


> As I said before, the video shows _Ch. columbica_. Like _Ch. strumaria_, _Ch. columbica_ lacks a black patch on the inner side of the forefemur. However, _Ch. strumaria_ has a differently shaped pronotum, 5 outer femoral spines, and does not occur in Peru. _Ch. columbica_ can be recognized by a pronotum more similar to _Ch. rhombicollis_ in the female, 4 outer femoral spines, and by the black points at the base of the large inner spines of the forefemora. It occurs in Ecuador, Peru and Colombia and fits best the specimen featured in the two videos.


Hello Christian, thanks for the ID keys on these species. Where can I get those????? as well as the species localities????

Anyways, you asked before if the Choeradodis was colected in high land or low land.

I believe Cristian fernando gets them from the same place Thomas get his at the coffe plantation or in the adjacent jungle.

regards

francisco


----------



## Christian

I don't know where _Ch. columbica_ can be found, the specimen on the video was the first I ever saw. Presumably it can be found together with the other species, possibly only on the Pacific side? I just don't know.

Highland stock are hard to deal with in captivity. We tried to breed _Ch. stalii_ twice, and both attempts failed. The temps by night are just too high in the lowlands. I only see chances for this species to get established in the hobby if the original stock is from lowland rainforest.


----------



## collinchang635

Wow! :lol: Really cool mantids!  :lol:


----------



## minard734

BUMP! I love this species.


----------



## patrickfraser

There's a write up about it in the newest UK Mantis newsletter. http://www.ukmantisf...ers/sep2011.pdf


----------



## massaman

According to crisp raising this species is alot harder then the lesser species like rhomboderas and have to have conditions just right and such!


----------



## psyconiko

Well maybe...But since the people who brought it to culture could breed it quite easily I do not think it is that hard.They just keep it mysterious but beside the humidity level,no big deal.


----------



## Gill

Nikkko said:


> Well maybe...But since the people who brought it to culture could breed it quite easily I do not think it is that hard.They just keep it mysterious but beside the humidity level,no big deal.


Full care and breeding details are in the newsletter that is linked above to help people who get the captive bred nymphs that will be available in the coming months


----------



## patrickfraser

Seems pretty easy for a seasoned hobbyist. Maybe not a beginner species, but not one of the "first class" needy buggers. :lol: I think I could handle them. I'm gonna try if i get the chance. They are amazing looking creatures.


----------



## massaman

from my understanding you must have the humidity and temperatures just right or they will mismolt and die and cant be off by too much!


----------



## patrickfraser

Worth a try, no? I'm in love...AGAIN!!!


----------



## Idolofreak

Nice mantids! I've always wanted either a C. stalii or a Costa Rican C. rhombifolia.


----------



## chrisnoahdana

Yes he is correct I have both sp one a bit harder than the other I have had issues were at sub adult stage they just don't molt at times not all but many I also noticed people who live at higher altitudes do much better due to air pressure I would think clean air a must a fan a must and a good timed misting system I hope I do well on my second round I've learned alot about there habits so thinking I will do ok sice I've had some molt to adult cross ur fingers it's things we don't have we want so bad it's weird as now on my 3 rd year I'm not so hot for them there really simple looking besides the large hood but still enjoy them south and central am sp are great there are many to choose like my callibia Diana a flower mantis the males are stunning bronze like a m splendidas metal color with a bit of green and zebra blk wht legs female even more green black white amazing males are a little bigger than a acontista male longer females bigger than acontista but there forlegs are held in the same position as acontista


----------



## bobericc

Incredible news letter.. If its true that this mantis is going to be more available in the next few months im siked..

Hooded mantis seem easier to keep than originally expected. Looks like more attention to detail (humidity and air pressure) should be applied in earlier nymph stages though..


----------



## mantiseater

give them to me!


----------



## Paradoxica

mantiseater said:


> give them to me!


Ummmmmm? http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=31938


----------



## agent A

Paradoxica said:


> Ummmmmm? http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=31938


i think he was kidding


----------



## Sticky

I doubt Precarious is kidding. No way would he make that up. Maybe its best if that guy weren't here. Only give money to people on this forum you trust or that have proven trustworthy.


----------



## Extrememantid

Agreed.. Precarious wasn't kidding


----------



## agent A

Sticky said:


> I doubt Precarious is kidding. No way would he make that up. Maybe its best if that guy weren't here. Only give money to people on this forum you trust or that have proven trustworthy.


mantiseater was kidding by posting to a scammer that he was interested in these


----------



## Extrememantid

agent A said:


> mantiseater was kidding by posting to a scammer that he was interested in these


Did he say he was kidding? It looked more like he was curious about the guy from the posts I've seen


----------

